
Corundum: An Open-Source 100-Gbps NIC, FCCM'20 [pdf] - Lastweek
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~snoeren/papers/corundum-fccm20.pdf
======
Lastweek
Github:
[https://github.com/ucsdsysnet/corundum](https://github.com/ucsdsysnet/corundum)

Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/FPGA/comments/ejd08o/corundum_opens...](https://www.reddit.com/r/FPGA/comments/ejd08o/corundum_opensource_nic_now_supports_100_gbps/)

IMHO, this is probably THE best FPGA network stack out there. It has no
commercial IPs whatsoever, everything including MAC is simple and high-quality
Verilog. The beauty is that it works on so many xilinx boards out of box.

